# Erfahrung mit Smartcast-Tuning



## Dog (6. März 2005)

Hi @alle Smartcast-Nutzer,

hat schon jemand den Smartcast-Sender nach dieser Anleitung http://www.fishingmagic.com/news/printablearticle.asp?sp=&v=1&UAN=2856 getunt??
Wenn ja, welche Erfahrungen wurden gemacht?


----------



## Fishersparadies (7. März 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Smartcast-Tuning*

Hi!

Mich würd viel mehr interessieren ob jemand die Batterie auf pic1 erkannt hat und ev. weiß ob man so ein Teil irgendwo einzeln bekommt (zB. Conrad Katalog?)


----------



## BadPoldi (7. März 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Smartcast-Tuning*

Hi,

also, die batterie findest am pic1 sicher ned die sitzt unter der platine. ist eine handelsüblich CR2032. das problem stellt sich eher mit dem öffnen und verschließen des eies...

zu dem oben beschriebenen umbau, kann ich leider nicht viel sagen. wird aber schätzungsweiße nicht viel über 100m rausgehen...

ich hab mir die mühe gemacht die schaltung zu zerlegen und zu pushen. reichweiten über 350m meter sind kein problem. allerdings muß ich dazu sagen in deutschland nicht erlaubt, da die sendeleistung überschritten wird.

eingestetzt wird das umgebaute echolot in unserem futterboot. eventeuell verkaufen wir auch auch den umbau, wir müssen allerdings erst die rechtliche seite abchecken.

für infos kannste ja mal schauen: www.draadewixbfeiffal.de ist noch im aufbau, wird aber ständig soferns die zeit erlaubt aktualisiert.

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Dog (7. März 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Smartcast-Tuning*

Naja, 100m sind ja schon mal eine Menge, oder?
Und an der Darstellungsqualität ändert sich nichts??
Den Kniff mit der Schaltung tunen gibst du nicht raus, oder?


----------



## BadPoldi (7. März 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Smartcast-Tuning*

Hi,

nein die schaltung geb ich nicht raus, außerdem ist sie wie gesagt nicht zulässig in deutschland. 
wird später also nur als export version zur verfügung stehen. ob die auch in deutschland verkauft werden dürfen, wird wie gesagt derzeit noch überprüft. der betrieb ist auf alle fälle strafbar, der besitzt so wie es aus sieht nicht.

auch durch die änderung vom obigen link, könnt ihr euch strafbar machen, ihr modifiziert das gerät. 

das ist leider deutschland, alles nicht so einfach....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Dog (7. März 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Smartcast-Tuning*

Goethe hat einmal gesagt:

"Wenn man alle Gesetze studieren sollte, so hätte man gar keine Zeit, sie zu übertreten."


----------



## BadPoldi (7. März 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Smartcast-Tuning*

Hi Dog,

da hast wohl recht, aber was soll man machen... ?

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## guese1 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Smartcast-Tuning*

Hallo es ist ein Futterboot Katamaran Fischfeeder professional im Angebot mit einem Funkecholot das eine Reichweite von 250m hat.Aber schweineteuer.
Gesammt mit Echolot ca.1500euronen das echolot alleine ca 500. wer weiss
was das für ein Echolot ist?Könnte man bei eigenem Boot instalieren.
Gruß guese1


----------

